# Falsche Darstellung der Schrift im Ausdruck



## dawnyell (16. Mai 2003)

Hm, ich bin fast am Verzweifeln... Wenn ich mit Illustrator ein Dokument anlege, wird die Schrift beim Ausdrucken falsch dargestellt, meistens teilweise fett oder halbfett... (Ein Teil eines Wortes ist z. B. richtig dargestellt, ein anderer Teil fett). Das Problem tauchte ganz plötzlich auf. Es ist egal, ob das True-Type- oder PostScript-Fonts sind, die ich da verwende. Beim Drucken aus anderen Programmen, wie z.B. Micro$oft Word, wird alles aber richtig dargestellt. Selbst das Umwandeln der Schrift vor dem Drucken in Pfade ändert nichts an der Sachlage.

System: Windows 2000, Illustrator 9.0.2, neuster Adobe TypeManager (light) - wobei es unerheblich ist, ob der TypeManager installiert ist oder nicht.
Das Problem taucht aber nur auf, wenn ich die Illustrator-Dokumente über den PostScript-Treiber auf einem PostScript-Drucker ausgebe. Vor einigen Tagen funktionierte das alles noch ohne Probleme...


----------



## fungo (17. Mai 2003)

und der Drucker interpretiert das PostScript Format auch wirklich ?


----------



## Hercules (18. Mai 2003)

Vielleicht hast du ja einen Verlauf -- aus VErsehen -- auf die Schriftkontur angewendet....
Wär ne Möglichkeit, ich glaub zwar jetzt nicht dass es so ist, aber man weis ja nieee....


----------



## dawnyell (21. Mai 2003)

**jammer**

Hm, ja, die Drucker können selbstverständlich Postscript. Es wurden keine Verläufe angewendet. Die sogenannte "Fettschrift" taucht willkürlich auf. Einmal funktioniert´s prächtig, beim nächsten Ausdruck des gleichen Dokuments kann aber schon wieder alles anders aussehen. Danke aber trotzdem schon mal für die Vorschläge, momentan funktioniert´s wieder mal... Aber wie lange???!


----------



## dawnyell (30. Juli 2003)

*Lösung - eher Abhilfe*

Es muss irgendwie an den Effekten von Illustrator 9.0.2 liegen - sind z.B. Schlagschatten und so aus den Dokumenten verbannt, wird die Schrift auch richtig ausgedruckt. Aber verstehen tu ich´s immer noch nicht.


----------

